
Productivity Automation Tools I Use - TimeCoach
http://captaintime.com/automation-tools/
======
igordebatur
Have you tried Workflowy? It's the simplest thing on the Earth, but it's so
flexible you can use it for anything, from grocery lists to project
management.

